# Zoya nail polish



## Heiaken (Oct 7, 2008)

Who else loves these?

I found Zoya through Rocketqueens blog Rocketqueens blogg; makeupaholics, welcome! - and instantly fell in love with Suvi from the Downtown collection.
As far as I know they don't sell Zoya here in Finland and if they did it would be horribly expensive like OPI (being about 21$ a bottle) I had to rely on ebay to get me these babies. Yesterday they hit my mailbox and I have to say I still love 'em. The sheerness of Suvi and Kotori bug me a bit but the colours are gorgeous so I really don't have much to complain about.

So what are your Zoya must haves and faves, what should I get next? I really love, blues, greens, turquoises, blacks/charcoal and silvers and some purples.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 7, 2008)

Zoya Casey!
The Polish Addict » Blog Archive » Zoya Casey: The Most Gorgeous Vampy *EVER*

I am dying to get it after seeing that post


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm pondering about Casey too, but I'm not sure.. I really want Irene, a girl can never have too much green nail polish


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Just saw Irene and it is gorgeous! I can see how it would be a must have for the green lover!


----------



## Leilani78 (Oct 11, 2008)

I have Casey and I love it! 
Other popular recs are Yasmeen and Ki.


----------



## Trista (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh I love Zoya! My faves are Anastasia(shimmery brown/red/copper on me), Yasmeen (the best purple), Casey (beautiful), Freja (gorgeous silvery grey metallic) and Hope (metallic purple). But I own a lot of Zoya and loves them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I usually use their Zoya base and top coat with them.


----------



## angel9894 (Oct 12, 2008)

I JUST started using Zoya polish and I am obsessed. My current favorite is "SAM". Its almost like Essie's Wicked but a bit less harsh. Makes my nails look incredibly chic!!! And it hasnt chipped or faded AT ALL...

Love it love it love. If you live in South Florida they have a HUGE selection at A Dazl beauty Supply


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Oct 16, 2008)

Is this only sold online or in stores?  I've been really wanting to get my hands on these pretty babies and I have an instant gratification thing for my nail polishes, lol


----------



## mskatee (Nov 4, 2008)

Here are my favorite Zoya's
Casey:


Yasmeen:


Nina:


Kotori: 


You can click on the thumbnails for bigger pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Zoya has a great formula and brushes, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 10, 2010)

Anyone doing the Zoya Polish Exchange?  I just got together 20 polishes that I are pretty much demolished from frankening, so rather than throwing them out, I'm recycling them!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 10, 2010)

Oh good, I thought the Zoya thing might be over--forgot about it, actually. I plan on doing it. I'm only going to have the minimum amount of polishes though, I don't think I have more I want to get rid of.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 10, 2010)

It goes through the end of June.  I was thinking about doing a set in May and a set in June, but I don't think I have anymore to get rid of...right now, anyway, lol!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 10, 2010)

Karin, I am waiting on my polishes to return from the exchange 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I only sent 6 though.

Also, til 5/12, if you order from their site, and use code LIPPY, it will take $18 off of your order of $18.01 or more.  I just ordered 3 polishes other than my exchange, and paid $9.95 which includes shipping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You can use the code more than once too.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 11, 2010)

^^I used LIPPY to get 3 of the Hot Lips glosses.  Maybe I'll do that for a couple more polishes (as if I need anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) that are on my list.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_^^I used LIPPY to get 3 of the Hot Lips glosses.  Maybe I'll do that for a couple more polishes (as if I need anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) that are on my list._

 
Really, using the code is cheaper than the exchange.  If you are needing more polish to exchange though, Dollar Tree has 3 packs for $1.  I think I will be doing another exchange in June... just need to accunulate more Zoya wants first.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 11, 2010)

Yeah...I have no more polishes to exchange!  Otherwise, I'd be doing another one in June.  But...since it costs to send them in, I'm crossing my fingers they'll do the buy one, get one like they did last year, it ends up working out to be sooo cheap.  It's super easy to order enough to get the free shipping, and there's no cost in sending anything in.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Yeah...I have no more polishes to exchange!  Otherwise, I'd be doing another one in June.  But...since it costs to send them in, I'm crossing my fingers they'll do the buy one, get one like they did last year, it ends up working out to be sooo cheap.  It's super easy to order enough to get the free shipping, and there's no cost in sending anything in._

 
B1G1, really?  These will be my first zoyas, so I never paid much attention before.  I will definately be on the lookout for that!


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (May 11, 2010)

I'm so dying to try Jancyn. It's the orange color in the "Flash" collection.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 11, 2010)

That's one of the ones I got!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 19, 2010)

So, the last of my Zoyas arrived today - the ones I sent in for the exchange program.  26 polishes in all and 3 Hot Lips balms.  I'll be reviewing and swatching the Hot Lips on my blog tomorrow and eventually I'll get to the all those polishes. :lol;


----------



## marusia (May 19, 2010)

Totally going to Dollar General tomorrow and hording nail polishes. Has anyone tried "Ali"? Is it as stupid-super over the top neon as I think it might be? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I may have just found my dupe!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 23, 2010)

I finally got around to posting swatches of my new Hot Lips on my blog.

I really like these and can't wait to get more!  Next project:  trying out all my new nail polishes from the exchange!


----------



## meika79 (May 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marusia* 

 
_Totally going to Dollar General tomorrow and hording nail polishes. Has anyone tried "Ali"? Is it as stupid-super over the top neon as I think it might be? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I may have just found my dupe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 I have Ali and it is BRIGHT.  It's bright when I'm in the house and when I go outside in direct sunlight it uber-bright.  I think it's more neon than my essie pink parka.


----------



## Ode to Joy (May 25, 2010)

Zoya has the best formula I have ever tried! If you love vampies and violet polishes you absolutely have to get Yasmeen, it is the bomb!






Vampy Varnish Fav’s Featuring: Purple | Vampy Varnish


I just ordered Zoya Kate!






Flickr: Cherie T.'s Photostream


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 2, 2010)

Love Zoya!! I haven't yet sent in my exchange for this year, but have the package ready to go.  I have accumulated quite a few, so having a hard time deciding which to exchange for.  

Here are a couple recent creme shade mani's.
Demi, in direct sun.  Two coats shows the plum-purple shade well: 





and Zoya Dita, a soft red which appears more pink in bottle.  Two coats:


----------



## bebs (Jun 3, 2010)

.. I just got all of my zoya's in the mail and well I couldn't be happier, one of them leaked in the boxes (I contacted them the day afterword) and just got the same color in the mail for the old one and am a totally happy camper. 

I am in love with these colors

one thing I have noticed however with the zoya's they tend to have bubbles alot easier then the other brands and you almost need to have the first coat dry before putting the next one on (not even using color lock) 

does anybody else have that problem?


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 3, 2010)

I think it's the Armor Top Coat that causes that for me, because I get the bubbles even when I'm using it over another brand of n/p.  I've heard of others having the same problem.


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 3, 2010)

I rarely get bubbles w/my Zoyas but I do add Renew if it is at all thick.  I prefer thin coats w/these.  Make sure you don't shake them, they seem to hold their bubbles longer than other np - just roll them for a minute or two in your hands.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jun 4, 2010)

I use to get bubbles as well.  I stopped using a base coat and a top coat with my Zoya polishes, and the bubbles stopped.


----------

